# 22 inch full HD monitor Advice...



## sam222 (Feb 21, 2013)

Now its time for me to bump my old CRT monitor and time to get new one..

Looking for good 22" full HD monitor with HDMI post Either TN panel or IPS(If possible  )..
Budget is 10k.Can extend 1k more... 

Response time should be <5ms as i do lot of CS gaming(preferable 2ms)


I found this IPS monitor which as 4ms response time and its price is 11k(googled)

VX2270Smh-LED 22" (21.5" Viewable) Frameless LED Display. Widescreen Full HD 1080p With SuperClear? AH IPS - LCD Display - Products - ViewSonic

Is 4ms good for gaming or should i go for 2ms TN panel monitor(suggest good one)..

And i heard Lighting is clearly visible more on IPS monitors than TN when ON..Because there is a window exactly opposite to my monitor(cant change to other place :\ )


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2013)

sam222 said:


> Now its time for me to bump my old CRT monitor and time to get new one..
> 
> Looking for good 22" full HD monitor with HDMI post Either TN panel or IPS(If possible  )..
> Budget is 10k.Can extend 1k more...
> ...



I think *Dell 22" S2240L IPS LED* is best suited for your budget and comes for *8.6k*


----------



## RCuber (Feb 21, 2013)

Dell S2240L +1, its 21.5" brilliant display, my dad uses it


----------



## sam222 (Feb 21, 2013)

bssunil said:


> I think *Dell 22" S2240L IPS LED* is best suited for your budget and comes for *8.6k*



R u sure about this? It has got 7ms Response time.Isn't it high to get input lag for online games.?I play lot of CS...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2013)

first of all never believe any official monitor specification like response time/contrast ratio etc.second there is no night & day difference between gaming performance of any decent ips panel based only on response time.if your game doesn't run smoothly on 1 decent ips panel then there is 99% chance it will also not run smoothly on any other ips panel.btw for gaming anything less than 16ms is fine unless you are competing in a pro tournament with $1000 prize money.for a detailed review of similar model(27" ips S2740L) see this,there shouldn't be major difference in performance:
Dell S2740L Review


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Dell S2240L, go for it, its IPS


----------



## vkl (Feb 22, 2013)

Input lag and response time are not the same.Former is the difference between an input command(say mouse click for firing or the output from GPU) and the instance when it is displayed on the screen while response time is the transition time for a pixel to change from one color to next.Ghosting issues were prominent with some old IPS panel monitors which had quite higher amount of response times.If response time is too slow for one's eyes to be perceivable then one can notice ghosting but with such low response times of dell S series monitors as per tftcentral,ghosting won't be an issue here.Input lag matters more than response time here.

Lets say a game is running at 60fps i.e each frame has a duration of (1/60)s.For the display to miss one frame the input lag would be (1/60)s ~16.66ms.
Now lets say there are 2 monitors A and B with response times 2ms and 10ms respectively.Say A has input lag over 20ms(20>16.66) or in other words it misses a frame from 60 frames.B has input lag of 5ms(5<16.66) i.e. it doesn't miss any frame.So despite having a lower response time A misses a frame while B doesn't.
Ghosting/blur due to high response time and missing of frame/lag due to input lag are different things.
If there is an input lag while playing _online_ which is attributed due to latency in connection and is noticeable(say 30ms) then no matter what the response time of the monitor be it would miss frame or lag.
With this monitor you get much better image quality than TN-panel ones,it definitely makes a better case against the 60Hz TN panel monitors in the same price.


----------



## sam222 (Feb 22, 2013)

vkl said:


> Input lag and response time are not the same.Former is the difference between an input command(say mouse click for firing or the output from GPU) and the instance when it is displayed on the screen while response time is the transition time for a pixel to change from one color to next.Ghosting issues were prominent with some old IPS panel monitors which had quite higher amount of response times.If response time is too slow for one's eyes to be perceivable then one can notice ghosting but with such low response times of dell S series monitors as per tftcentral,ghosting won't be an issue here.Input lag matters more than response time here.
> 
> Lets say a game is running at 60fps i.e each frame has a duration of (1/60)s.For the display to miss one frame the input lag would be (1/60)s ~16.66ms.
> Now lets say there are 2 monitors A and B with response times 2ms and 10ms respectively.Say A has input lag over 20ms(20>16.66) or in other words it misses a frame from 60 frames.B has input lag of 5ms(5<16.66) i.e. it doesn't miss any frame.So despite having a lower response time A misses a frame while B doesn't.
> ...



I actually read it on some other forum that for online gaming ~2ms response time is needed...

Thanks for the clear explanation..


----------



## vkl (Feb 22, 2013)

Response time as gives by many manufacturers nowadays are mostly gray-to-gray response times and are at most favorable scenarios,actual color response times would be different which is minimized by response time compensation mechanisms which can cause some artifacts.Anyway these monitors already have low response times to have noticeable ghosting.
There are some monitors which have 5ms response time(gtg) but have input lag over 25ms.A monitor with lower input lag but a bit higher response time would be better for gaming than a monitor with quite higher input lag and a bit lower response time especially for fps games.
Higher net lag on your side means the opponent's screen shows you first.


----------



## sam222 (Feb 23, 2013)

Its given that TN panel monitors have 170 degree viewing angle..So whats the point of going for IPS monitors(high priced) except for better viewing angles(Obviously we don't sit >170 degree to monitor)


----------



## vkl (Feb 24, 2013)

IPS monitors have better color reproduction than TN panel monitors.
The viewing angle specs labeled by manufacturers doesn't tell much. 178,170,160 degree actually don't tell about color shift,at max they indicate about the panel type.
In general in TN panel monitors the color shift occurs at relatively less angles than that in IPS panel monitors.As focus shifts away from center it can be noticed in TN panel monitors.
How noticeable the color shift would be different for different TN panel monitors.It might not be too noticeable to be bothersome in some cases but it can be quite opposite as well.
IPS panel monitors in general have richer and uniform color,the color shift is almost not present.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 27, 2013)

I Suggest
ASUS VG23AH
Review


----------

